# Woah! Me handling a feisty King Cobra!



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 10, 2008)

Although I'm not quite sure on the taxonomy there 

Ok, I quit playing with my camera now...


----------



## harveythefly (Oct 10, 2008)

omg so mean...i really thought i was gonna get to see me some elapid love...well you got me but good...

cute little guy though

Harvey


----------



## crpy (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude, you had me going, I love Ophies


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sorry  I couldn't help myself...


----------



## KiruSama (Oct 10, 2008)

He's so tiny!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 10, 2008)

For the non-snake people - it's a baby corn snake


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 10, 2008)

WAY TO SPOIL THE FUN, Ungol.  LOL.  I was all excited to see some DAnger.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 10, 2008)

As Steve Irwin would say, "Danger, danger, danger."


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah yes steve irwin ''danger danger danger''

or CRIKEY this is one beautiful snake.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 11, 2008)

That young'un is going to grow up to be one nice-looking snake!  Most Corns don't show that much color at so young an age; the babies I've found around here are pretty much two-tone brown, with a little hint of orange on their bellies, and you can see from my threat, "A Pleasant Surprise", what THEY grow into, so this little one should be a real "screamer" as an adult.

pitbulllady


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 11, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> That young'un is going to grow up to be one nice-looking snake!  Most Corns don't show that much color at so young an age; the babies I've found around here are pretty much two-tone brown, with a little hint of orange on their bellies, and you can see from my threat, "A Pleasant Surprise", what THEY grow into, so this little one should be a real "screamer" as an adult.
> 
> pitbulllady


You are absolutely right! Three years ago I kept one of the babies for myself and the juvie is now about 3ft long and is really stunning. The most beautiful snake I have ever seen! (One's own children are always the most beautiful anyway  )

As I finally bought myself a good digital camera I will go on a photo rampage around my entire collection of pets in the coming week and I will then also take pics of all the snakes, so keep an eye out!


----------



## froggyman (Oct 11, 2008)

that is a incredibly vivid juvi!


----------



## Mina (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a really beautiful baby!!!!!!  I love corn snakes, but I don't have any normals, I'm gonna have to fix that.......


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Oct 14, 2008)

ooh, big scary snake!

Very pretty coloring, too. Normals are so underrated... So many people just go after the fancy morphs, but forget how beautiful the classic coloring can be!


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 14, 2008)

I love normal corns. I have a big guy and he's awesome. They have such beautiful colors, especially on their heads.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 28, 2010)

If you replaced that red color with yellow and brown that guy would look just like a python!

For those let down like me, have an elapid


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw how disapointing. I love the hots but would never have the nerve to keep one.

 here's a fiesty king cobra of viperkeeper's collection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0DP8qBzngI


----------

